
Canonical and partners announce Nextcloud Box – personal private cloud/IoT - jfdi
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/16/nextcloud-box-a-private-cloud-and-iot-solution-for-home-users/
======
lamarkia
It is great to see end-user products!

